

Anyone want in an infant startup idea - AlanSLi

I'm in Seattle. Looking for someone technical to partner with in a web startup project. Anyone with time, hunger, and skills. I'll give you the pitch and you can see if you want in,
======
kingsidharth
Pitch already?

